# New to IUI



## MrsMo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had an appointment to see my Consultant - hurray!!!  I expected for it to be more difficult but his secretary was on hols and got a temp who was very nice - phew!  It's on 13 Oct and ihe plans to tell us about IUI.  I've read the beginners guide on here which was very useful.  Just wondered whether anyone has a list of questions I should ask?  

I know that my treatment will be split between 2 hospitals, one closer to me for the scans and the other for the basting.  Anyone else in a similar situation? I wondered if it could affect the treatment at all...

One fear I have is that I get someone elses swimmers - I'm so paranoid that the samples will get mixed up!  Anyone else had this worry?  Daft I know.  

thanks


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Where abouts are you having your treatment?

We had 2 lots of IUI and where we are the sperm is washed and spun at one hospital, we then collect the sample from there and then had to drive about 20 mins to the other hospital to be inseminated.  It all worked out fine, even though IUI didn't work for us, I know people who were at the same hospital as us and they conceived on IUI.  So the system does work - I can assure you your clinic would have tried and tested it to make sure it was all ok.

Re getting the wrong sample, yes this did cross our mind, but to be honest they mark the samples up so well with all your information that I have been assured it is hard to get the samples mixed up, and both times there were only a couple of samples being done.

Re questions to ask, I really can't think of any at the moment, but whatever questions you do think of, write them down beforehand and take them with you, as I always forgot what I wanted to ask!

Good luck with your appointment, let us know how you get on

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I haven't had any experience with dealing with 2 hospitals, but I just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your appointment with the consultant, and with your future treatment!

I agree with Moomin, they do so many checks that it is impossible to get the samples mixed up.  I know when DH hands in his sample and when they do the insemination they ask a multitude of questions to make sure they get the right person/sample.

The best thing to do is to write down anything you think of, otherwise there is always something that you think of afterwards!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck for your appointment! Ours is all done under the same roof so I don't have any advice there xxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Mrs Mo

Don't be worrying at all about mix up.  Although I've no experience with two centre treatments, I can say I work in a busy operating theatre and the patient paperwork/ID checks are rigorous and repeated about a million times.  Your hubby will fill in a consent form which will be crossed checked with label on sample bottle before it's handed over.  After the process its triple checked again.

As for questions, ask about your worries about mix up and what they do to prevent them.  

A time frame is always a good idea to know, as although it's never exact it gives you a good idea if you need to book time of work etc.

Side effects from drugs/success rates/waiting times and if counselling is offered are always handy to know.

Any time something pops into your head write it down cause if your anything like me your mind will go blank when in consult room.  I'm sure there is a list of questions to ask somewhere on FF, maybe one of the moderators could help with that one.  Hope this helps.

good luck hun
Nics xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Like Moom I had a 2 centre tx, the lab at one place & the insem at another. TBH as N is a blue eyed blonde with us being dark haired & dark eyes I do wonder sometimes about the sample but I know for a fact ours was the only sample in there that day 

As for questions I'd go for these although they should answer most as part of the consultation:

What drugs & how are they administered
Are there any side effects of the drugs you need to be aware of
How often will you be scanned to check progress
Will they proceed with IUI if you have more than 2 follicles, is there any chance of converting to IVF if that happens
If you are likely to ovulate over the weekend how will they deal with that/do they insem at the weekend
Is there someone you can contact if you have any concerns
Should there be any side effects after the insem( some people bleed lightly or get cramps)
What day should you test after the insem

HTH?

Gill
x


----------



## MrsMo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hullo everyone
Just wanted to update you on my appointment today with my consultant.  Firstly, thanks for all the suggested questions. I wrote them down so I would remember, they were very helpful and made me feel more in control (if that makes any sense).  Even the consultant seemed on his guard and taken back when I whipped them out of my bag  Good news is that we start IUI on my next AF so just a few weeks to wait.  Yippeee!!  

Fingers crossed all goes well , will keep you updated.
x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Excellent MrsMo!!!!

I hope the witch turns up soon so you can get on with treatment!  

Good luck!!!

Sue


----------

